# Personality Type : Is it really helpful to know???



## Banquo (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I don't take it too seriously. The thing with me is once I get interested in something, it's almost all-consuming, but then give it a week or two, and I start to not really care about it haha. Case in point, MBTI.

Anyways, MBTI is good for entertainment purposes I guess, and to get a GENERAL idea of your personality. On the other hand, it's just too confining, just because it is what it is: a "labeling" system.


----------

